# Daughter needs postcards



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

* On The Coast of Maine!*


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I will work on that this weekend from South Carolina...Good luck!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Kendall. You will have one coming from Western NY.


----------



## Bradyxps (Jan 8, 2009)

You got one from North Georgia headed your way


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Postcard*

I will send you postcard from here in my little town call Tolga witch is on the Atherton Tableland in land from Cairns North Queensland Australia :shade:


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much, Emily is very excited, she stands here peeking over my shoulder reading these threads, with a huge smile. When the project is all done I will post a picture of her with it.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

:teeth:How does one from New York City sound? I'm from westchester county but go to school in the city.. I would love to send one! Any suggestions? Would you like one with the statue of liberty, empire state building, twin towers? Let me know!


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*Boston and/or Ipswich, MA?*

This is fun! By the way, Viperarcher, where in Maine is that? That is beautiful! We have a cottage in Milbridge which is still north (east) of Ellsworth. Hope to hunt there this year.


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Post cards of anything you think she might find interesting. If you can get some with cities, states where they are from that would be great. thanks


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Kendall Archery said:


> Post cards of anything you think she might find interesting. If you can get some with cities, states where they are from that would be great. thanks


I'd send one, but we live right close to each other!! :lol: I will still send one, if ya want!?!


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

DeeS said:


> I'd send one, but we live right close to each other!! :lol: I will still send one, if ya want!?!


Dee thats great Im sure Emily would still love to hear from you. I still think your super for helping even if you do live close. And Thank you to everybody this has been alot of fun and a great way to connect to other archers. Emily is super excited so keep the cards coming


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

Kendall tell Emily ill rifle one off from Danville Illinois this weekend to her and hope she has great sucess with this project.......


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Recurve Artemis said:


> This is fun! By the way, Viperarcher, where in Maine is that? That is beautiful! We have a cottage in Milbridge which is still north (east) of Ellsworth. Hope to hunt there this year.


Stonington, Maine!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

When is her project deadline? It will be a few days before I can get to the store to pick one up, but I would be happy to send one your was..


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> When is her project deadline? It will be a few days before I can get to the store to pick one up, but I would be happy to send one your was..


Her deadline isnt until the end of the first week in February. Thanks Becky


----------



## cogden3 (Aug 22, 2005)

Emily,
You have one on the way from Yukon, Oklahoma!!


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Please let Emily know I would be glad to help and that she's got one coming from Michigan!


----------



## jerw99 (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont see one from Ky. and so happy to help. Best of luck with your project Emily! Will be the first of the week before I can get it out. Jerry


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

Hey, I'll send one from Indiana. Hope I can find an interesting one. :thumb:


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you to everyone, this project is going great, shes getting a great response from everyone at AT and she is very excited. Thank you all 
Becky & Emily


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Now I wish I would have bought one while in Hawaii! I could of sent a Hawaii postcard from Illinois.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

What states do you still need?


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

All of you are great and we are over half way done with all the states in the US and we also have them coming from 7 different countries, all through archery talk. The states that are still unrepresented are as follows. Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Hawaii, Idaho, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, 
New Mexico, North Dakota, Ohio, Rhode Island, 
South Dakota, Tennessee, Vermont, Wyoming. If you are in these states, or know anybody that is that you could get to send on that would be great. All the post cards that we have on the way are from fellow archery talk members, thanks folks
Emily & Mom


----------



## upinak (Jan 18, 2009)

I will see about Alaska. I need to go out and grab some stuff and I can get a post card. 

Howdy from the Last Frontier.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I will get her a Vermont one in the mail tomarrow


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Could drive down to Ohio. Since you already have a MI coming.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I can take care of Ohio for you


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Does the postcard have to be sent from that state or can it be brought to a different state then sent to you? I have ask a friend that will be in Hawaii for 10 days to bring me one back...I just hated to ask her to send it.


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*Massachusetts coming from me!*

:teeth:


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

*daughters postcards*



Alpha Doe said:


> Does the postcard have to be sent from that state or can it be brought to a different state then sent to you? I have ask a friend that will be in Hawaii for 10 days to bring me one back...I just hated to ask her to send it.


It doesnt matter where it is mailed from. We really appreciate you doing that for us Hawaii has been a hard one to get so thank you.


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2008)

Emily has one coming from Atlanta Ga.  

hope the project goes well!


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

LLove said:


> Emily has one coming from Atlanta Ga.
> 
> hope the project goes well!


Thank you so much


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt for monday


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Kendall Archery said:


> It doesnt matter where it is mailed from. We really appreciate you doing that for us Hawaii has been a hard one to get so thank you.


I'll keep reminding her...but if you can get one from someone else, please do so. I would hate for this to not turn out.


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

bump:wink:


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

sending one from Texas!!!


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

**

My family will send one from Idaho! Hope you can take a picture when your all done so we can see how it turns out.

Shayna


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbs_upOk, the Arkansas post card will be in the mail tomorrow..:thumbs_up


----------



## Monie (May 4, 2005)

I'll be slipping one in the mail, today, from Indiana


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Hampshire*

My son did a project like this a few years back. 
We would be more them willing to sent one from New Hampshire..


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

Tell Emily i got em in the mail this afternoon .............


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

*Okay this is where were at with postcards.*

All of you are great and we are almost there, The states that are still unrepresented are as follows. Alabama, , Arizona, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Minnesota,Nevada, , New Jersey, New Mexico, North Dakota, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Tennessee, Wyoming. If you are in these states, or know anybody that is that you could get to send on that would be great. All the post cards that we have on the way are from fellow archery talk members, thanks folks 

Thanks Everybody
Mom and Emily


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

nj coming


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok...South Carolina will be in the mail on Monday...sorry it took soooo long..


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll send you one from Missouri. I have some Louisiana post cards too if you want one. It'll come from Missouri but friend from LA gave me a stack of them.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Oops. Didn't read that right. I have a friend in Alabama, she'll send one. I'll shoot her an email.


----------



## hantenjr2007 (Nov 6, 2007)

*postcard*

I coming from SD:thumbs_up


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Kendall. I finally found one yesterday. I think we went to like 5 different places and none carried them. Would it still be ok to send it out today or? I picked up a few of them as I didn't know which one would be better lol. Figured she could pick out the one she likes the most.


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Sending it out today would be great, she takes them to school as she gets them so they can post them in the class room, She took her first ones to school yesterday and just headed out the door with more today and a big smile on her face. It's funny to see her reaction to the states that the post cards came from, and hear the questions she has about the states, I guess as adults we really have forgotten or don't understand that to a 10 year old girl from western Montana most other states seem like worlds away. All of you folks on Archery Talk are great.
Dad & Emily


----------



## EatSleepArchery (Mar 29, 2007)

*Wyoming is on the way!*

Please let Emily know I will mail a Wyoming postcard today!


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you all very much


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I will get you one from Tennessee and we are going to Florida this weekend to shoot so I will try my best to get one from there and send ya!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Well got all mine sent out last week. Like I said wasn't sure which one to send, so sent her all of em lol. Was 4. So she can pick which one she wants to take to school.


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

I will take care of the one from Louisiana...will pick it up today! Mardi Gras ok for the theme!???


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Emily is loving this project and everybody that has resoponded. All you folks are great. Thank you very much:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

Our pleasure its fun helping kids out....


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope it's not to late...sending 2 from Hawaii via Illinois Just put them in the mail, but they won't go out till morning.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Emily...you need to let us know if you got them all!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I was in Florida all weekend and never saw a postcard..sorry. I still have to get one from Tennessee, when is the deadline for the project?


----------



## bearmike (Mar 20, 2008)

I`ll send minnesota


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Tennessee mailed today!!


----------



## bearmike (Mar 20, 2008)

bearmike said:


> I`ll send Minnesota


I sent 2 Minnesota post cards today in an envelope


----------



## jerw99 (Jan 28, 2005)

so sorry it took me so long to get the post cards from Ky. I put 3 in an envelope today and mailed them out hope it isnt to late and best of luck with her project! So happy she is enjoying her project! Jerry


----------



## Bradyxps (Jan 8, 2009)

Any hopes of seeing this project when its finished? From the looks of it, its gonna be pretty cool :thumbs_up


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Postcard*

I was just wondering if the cards and dvd turn up from me in Australia


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

Emily...

Postcard from Arizona is on its way!

HUGS


----------



## Blackroesses (Aug 17, 2008)

You have one coming from los vages from my cousin for you. She said she will get it out this week.when you get done try to get some pics on here for us.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

How did this project turn out???


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

tn_huntress said:


> How did this project turn out???


I was wondering that myself...


----------



## KimShaw1106 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just reading this myself and wondering how it turned out. If I would have seen this I could have sent one for New hampshire.


----------

